# Long Grove Asylum, Surrey - Typhoid women



## MaBs (Jul 28, 2008)

Saw this in the news today.

They only recently found the records proving this recently on the site itself.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7528045.stm


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Jul 28, 2008)

It was on the news this morning. Not Groovy.


----------



## trrac (Mar 23, 2011)

*k*



MaBs said:


> Saw this in the news today.
> 
> They only recently found the records proving this recently on the site itself.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7528045.stm



Ill take a look


----------

